# First limit of ducks



## HEN SLAYER (Oct 11, 2013)

Today I shot my first limit of 7 ducks! I was real excited when the final one landed in the decoys and died. And it only took me 3 boxes of shells! After 7 years without killing more than 2 duck in one day I'm pretty satisfied


----------



## HEN SLAYER (Oct 11, 2013)

...


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW! 3 boxes of shells in one day to get 7 ducks! Well, I suppose that isn't too bad for a youngster. Congratulations. It sounds like you had one heck of a day of duck shooting.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Um....... Looks like your short 18 "ducks" for a bag limit there..... Those things make pretty good chicken nuggets btw


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

HEN SLAYER said:


> Today I shot my first limit of 7 ducks! I was real excited when the final one landed in the decoys and died. And it only took me 3 boxes of shells! After 7 years without killing more than 2 duck in one day I'm pretty satisfied


:lol: Well congrats


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Congratulations, keep limiting out on those as much as you can, but you'll need 18 more of those kind to limit out.


----------



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

I about shot a limit of "ducks" too shooting was awfully slow for me.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

poule d'eau


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

HEN SLAYER said:


> Today I shot my first limit of 7 ducks! I was real excited when the final one landed in the decoys and died. And it only took me 3 boxes of shells! After 7 years without killing more than 2 duck in one day I'm pretty satisfied


Ha! You shot three boxes of shells? Sounds like the sky has a few more holes in it. No really, sounds like you had a great day. Good for you. Congrats on a full "creel" of ducks!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Good job on you hunt.


----------



## BYUHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

HEN SLAYER said:


> Today I shot my first limit of 7 ducks! I was real excited when the final one landed in the decoys and died. And it only took me 3 boxes of shells! After 7 years without killing more than 2 duck in one day I'm pretty satisfied


Well, I hate to be the one to say it, but here goes. As several guys here have alluded, you have yourself seven coots right there. The good news is that next time you go out, you can shoot 25 of those "ducks", but you might need to bring a case of shells if you extrapolate your hit ratio....


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

You might consider changing your user name. I can't tell boy coots from girl coots.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Some of those you got there belong on the wall!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This has to be the best trolling case yet on this board!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow a first time 7 limit, let us know how the family likes them when you cook them up !!!!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> This has to be the best trolling case yet on this board!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

--\\O


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Water Hen Slayer.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

4 tablespoons of crab boiil seasoning will make em taste less like a nutria rat.....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dixieboy said:


> 4 tablespoons of crab boiil seasoning will make em taste less like a nutria rat.....


Mmmmmmmmmmmmm nutria...yummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

...


----------

